
Ask HN: Where to migrate? - Google App Engine nightmare story - zaphodq42
We have been using Google App Engine flexible for our backend since Feb 17. In Jan 18 we started getting 502 errors because of an issue in the load balancer. This issue was internal to GCP, our code was not at fault.<p>When the issue first appeared we were using the free support plan. To raise a support ticket I upgraded to silver plan which costs USD150&#x2F;month. I explained my issue in detail that we have not changed anything at our end and suddenly 502 errors have appeared. It took me 15 days and a lot of back and forth emails to get an answer from GCP support. They gave a mysterious answer that there is an issue at GCP&#x27;s end and they will reply back when it gets resolved. No ETA, no workaround, no information on why it happened.<p>I gave a lot of thought about moving to Heroku but it being so closed and locked in didn&#x27;t feel right. AWS needs devops to keep it going. For our other app we have been using app engine standard without issues for 3 years, so I decided to go along with GAE for the time being. The issue got resolved in by Feb 1st week.<p>Today on 23rd March 502 errors appeared suddenly. I decided to speak to tech support. To do this I had to upgrade to gold support which costs USD400&#x2F;month. I spoke to a support staff who said he doesn&#x27;t have any information on this issue and I will get a reply back in 24hrs. No other reponse or help was provided.<p>I have finally decided to move away from GCP. Getting errors suddenly for 15 days and no workaround is too dangerous.
And the support is too hard to get. Google it seems will always stay away from human interaction. They just don&#x27;t want to deal with people directly. Getting support is hard.<p>I need help from the community to suggest some other managed services. Being a co founder and the only backend engineer I cannot do devops.<p>I know only 2 options: aws eb and heroku. Please give feedback and suggest more options.<p>I want to deploy: django + postgres + task queue
======
3ris3d
I wouldn't give up on GCP that easy. Did you try the slack channel, they are
pretty responsive

[https://gcp-slack.appspot.com/](https://gcp-slack.appspot.com/)

~~~
zaphodq42
I will try it now. The reason I am giving up is because GAE flexible is
unreliable. twice it got the same issue and GCP had no answer why it is
happening. Checkout these issues:
[https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/70365151](https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/70365151)
[https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/71840041](https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/71840041)

------
mogar1980
I'm really sorry to hear about your experience. In the spirit of full
disclosure, I'm a PM for GCP. Please join the app engine slack channel as
suggested before, and we can help you to debug your issue:
[https://googlecloud-
community.slack.com/messages/C0B9ET46S/](https://googlecloud-
community.slack.com/messages/C0B9ET46S/)

~~~
zaphodq42
checkout this comment:
[https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/71840041#comment17](https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/71840041#comment17)

If GAE customers are not notified about issues in advance then GCP should
announce that GAE is not production ready.

------
businessaddress
I'm using HostColor.com as Cloud infrastructure provider. They do VMware based
infrastructure. In order to avoid downtime, I suggest you to get their Fault-
Tolerant Cloud IaaS.

------
zaphodq42
PS: we are running a b2b app. The data stored is transactional. So any
downtime is way too damaging for us and our clients.

